# I need pictures!



## Kristina (Dec 29, 2008)

I am looking for a few pictures for my website.

What I want specifically are three things... A picture of a 50 gallon rubbermaid set-up for a hatchling, a picture of a very well crafted tortoise table, and a picture of a nice outdoor garden.

They must have all the needed elements in the photo, including a hide (or more than one) and substrate that is either eco-earth/sand mix, aspen, or hay, preferably a combination of the three, for the inside pics. I would prefer the outdoor enclosure to be predator proofed. And a water source.

I am going to be picky, and I may choose more than one of each.

If you are willing to help, post the picture and who you want me to credit the photo to. I will copyright stamp them with the name provided. Even just a last name will do.

The website that they will be posted on is www.geocities.com/kyryah/index.html Feel free to check it out and make sure that you approve of the content. I am using the pictures for my husbandry section.

Thanks!
Kristina


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 29, 2008)

Would you like pictures of my hatchlings enclosure? I am adding the second hide tonight, and a few more plants. If you'd like, i can get you pics of Nigel's home too. I used aspen bedding in both.

lemme know


----------



## Kristina (Dec 29, 2008)

Sure, post whatever you have!

If I get enough, I can always put up a gallery page.

Thanks, 
Kristina


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 29, 2008)

Here is Nigel's enclosure: Nigel's Digs

Scroll until you see the very LAST pictures. The ones with more plants. Those are the most recent. OR.....

better yet, I will take some new ones w/ my new camera tomorrow, since there is a hide on the warm side, and the cool side now.


----------



## Kristina (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks! How would you like me to credit the photos?

Kristina


----------



## tortoisenerd (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a tortoise table that works well for us--it was custom designed to fit on top of a cabinet for storage. The actual table is just a box we built from Home Depot boards. I wouldn't say the enclosure interior design is particularly spectacular but it could give people ideas that a tortoise enclosure can fit in with the aesthetics of your home (we wanted our little guy in the center of our household to make sure he gets lots of love).

Most recent pictures are on my Water dish thread in Tortoise Related Products. If you decide to use any you can credit them to Kate. Let me know if I can be of any more help--it's great to see accurate websites out there for care.


----------



## Kristina (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you also!

I think what is going to happen is that I will post a few pictures on the actual housing page, and then also create a gallery.

You guys have great ideas and beautiful stuff!

My enclosure is big, but it is in ugly duckling stage right now. Servicable, but not pretty. I like pretty  We are right in the middle of buying a house and I don't want to start something that I will just have to tear apart in 2 weeks.

Kristina


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok, I'm just going to post them here.
Here Is Nigel's set up:
It is made of two rubbermaid containers connected w/ pvc pipe. Just in case you want specifics, Nigel is an adult Jordanian Greek who is just over 5 3/4 in SCL and will not get any bigger. Each container measures 16 in by 27 inches, combined for a total of 6 sq ft.

Full view:






Warm side: 





Cool side (used older pics because I liked that he was in them )





Tortoise cam tunnel view:






Here is my hatchling setup:
It is actually a 41 gal "under bed box" and they come standard to every walmart, and target and shopko under that title. It is like (measured at the bottom, not the top...it has a slight taper) 13 in wide, by 30 in long (approx 3 sq ft)







Hope this helped! Just credit them to Meg G.


----------



## Kristina (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks you too! I created an album to embed on my website and it is looking pretty good!

Is there anyone else that would be willing to let me use your pictures?

Thanks,
Kristina


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 30, 2008)

The album looks really cool so far. I loved your captions!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 31, 2008)

If you like either of these let me know.. I'll send the hi-res. I have other views also. Measures approx. 24' x 30' -











Very pretty at full bloom - Rose of Sharon -

Terry K


----------



## Kristina (Jan 1, 2009)

Very nice, Terry... I saw them on another thread, and I love 'em!  Redfoot Heaven! I'll PM you my email address 

Thanks again you guys for helping me out!

Kristina


----------



## Ruri (Jan 1, 2009)

This is my 50 gallon Rubbermaid setup. The USPS box is a hide, my RT likes to dig between the box and the log. 50/50 Bed O Beast and play sand. In the corner I have hay for him to play in.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 2, 2009)

Very nice, cheap and easy! I love it 

Kristina


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 2, 2009)

Ruri: I have a very similar set-up to you with the box hide, log, and water dish. Cute tortoise by the way! How old is he? Looks almost the size of my guy. 

I wanted to warm you that I have the same water dish as you do and I had problems with paint chipping even with light use and no scrubbing, inside and out. I have since taken it out of my tort's enclosure and contacted the retailer and manufacturer because I was concerned he could ingest paint. You might want to look closely to see if your product could also be affected (I read on Amazon that someone else had this too with their dish so it's not an isolated case).

Might I make a little suggestion? I don't mean to pry so feel free to correct me! You might want to move your light over a little from the corner and place a hide under part of it (still leaving a basking spot wide open though) because your tort might want a really warm hiding spot. Mine was always digging in the warm side and even spending too much time on the cool side in his hides until I moved a hide right under part of the light's spectrum. I also have a pile of hay really near it but not in danger of touching. My vet confirmed that he might be too scared to come out in the open to warm up as a hatchling (I'm assuming from the size) spend most of their time in the wild hiding from predators. He now spends a lot of his time under the hay or in his warm hide. Little ones need it a little warmer than adult torts. My little guy now feels "safer" basking as he has two hide options on either side of the hottest point.

Best wishes.


----------



## Ruri (Jan 2, 2009)

tortoisenerd said:


> Ruri: I have a very similar set-up to you with the box hide, log, and water dish. Cute tortoise by the way! How old is he? Looks almost the size of my guy.
> 
> I wanted to warm you that I have the same water dish as you do and I had problems with paint chipping even with light use and no scrubbing, inside and out. I have since taken it out of my tort's enclosure and contacted the retailer and manufacturer because I was concerned he could ingest paint. You might want to look closely to see if your product could also be affected (I read on Amazon that someone else had this too with their dish so it's not an isolated case).
> 
> ...



Thanks, Kate. 
The pet store I got him at said he hatched in Sept. He's very small. 

I haven't noticed paint chipping on my T-Rex water dish. But the paint has lost some color. I am debating on the next water dish I want to get. I want one that my tort can get in and out of fairly easy. Has T-Rex gotten back you regarding the paint? Maybe if I file a complaint, T-Rex will send me one of their plastic dishes....hmmmmm

I have another light that I place towards the middle. It's a T-Rex 100w Flood active UV bulb. That light is crazy. It gives me a head ache when it's on. I only use it on days that my RT (Flash) doesn't get outside to play. But my RT isn't shy, he will bask in the open when he's awake. But these past few days, I've had to dig him out and wake him. I'll try moving the hides around like you said. I like to switch his home around every so often. 

I do notice that he seems a little bored in this Rubbermaid container compared to his old container. I had him in a low profile Sterile container from Target. It's almost the same, but the sides are 1/3 the height and clear. So I covered the sides with frost and he couldn't see out. But in the old container, I think he was more happy. He would walk around much more than this new one.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 2, 2009)

He's probably close in size to mine! Trevor is about 2 inches. Haven't heard back from T-Rex but that was in the past few days (holidays). I hope to get something back from them so at least I know they know. I'm still looking for another water dish for him (heading to Home Depot this weekend for a bolt to attach a sponge to his new igloo so I'll look at saucers and paint trays...he just doesn't have the limb length to do much climbing!). I have a little dipping dish in their sunk in but I doubt it's deep enough for him to get a good soak (I soak him every other day for now and he tolerates it pretty well). I'd like another safe dish that will put my mind at ease. I actually really liked mine because I saw my tort get in and out on his own, which is quite a feat.

I have a similar UVB Bulb (100 watt Mega Ray). What kind of fixture fo you have over it? I also can't stand to see it from the sides. It needs a nice wide (10" or so) reflecting hood, and appropriate placement so it's only parallel to the substrate. Then neither you or your tort will get it right in the eyes. Sorry to hear about the headaches--that's not good.

Awesome that your tort can get outside to play. Sadly enough ever since I got mine it's been too cold. The cold weather blew in right after he got shipped here. I don't even know if he's ever been outside. Poor little guy but it's freezing out.

That's good yours isn't shy about basking. Sounds like he's doing well! What's his name? If it hasn't been too long since the move he could still be adjusting. I'm trying to stop moving things around in my torts enclosures because I know it can stress them out.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 9, 2009)

Still looking for some great photos of tortoise habitats, both the cheap and easy and the advanced type.

I have updated and moved my website to http://tortnet.darchorizons.com/index.html

The pages with the albums are http://tortnet.darchorizons.com/housing.html and http://tortnet.darchorizons.com/advhousing.html if anyone who gave me pics wants to check them out.

Kristina


----------



## Chipdog (Jan 10, 2009)

Here is my yard where I keep my Aldabras


















and their nite time heated hide


----------



## Kristina (Jan 10, 2009)

Great! What name do you want the photos credited to?

Kristina


----------



## Chipdog (Jan 10, 2009)

how about Chipdog from the tortoiseforum.org

thanks


----------

